# Catching Springtails with a Cone and Jar



## CaseyWagner (Aug 3, 2015)

Thought I'd try catching springtails here and see what luck I have.
This method looks handy and I'm going to give it a try today.

Catching springtails


----------



## TheLuckiestMommy (Aug 6, 2015)

I may give this a shot too, but is it safe to put them in the viv?


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

I believe any wild caught springtails would have to be bred for a few generations out of vivarium in order to eliminate any risks of introducing pathogens.


----------



## Ignimbrite (Jun 28, 2014)

Hmm... I've been wondering about wild caught Isopoda and spring tails... I don't like the idea of paying premium, shipping on bugs I can catch outside. Would waiting a few generations some how "clean" the bugs? Wouldn't pathogens also reproduce? Also has anyone ever actually had a frog catch a pathogen? Or are we being paranoid about them? I am vary curious about this subject and would rather learn about this from someone else's experience. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Ohba, M., and K. Aizawa. "Lethal toxicity of arthropod iridoviruses to an amphibian, Rana limnocharis." Archives of virology 68.2 (1981): 153-156.

Weinmann, Nadine, et al. "Experimental infection of crickets (Gryllus bimaculatus) with an invertebrate iridovirus isolated from a high-casqued chameleon (Chamaeleo hoehnelii)." Journal of veterinary diagnostic investigation 19.6 (2007): 674-679.

Behncke, Helge, et al. "Mass-mortality in green striped tree dragons (Japalura splendida) associated with multiple viral infections." Vet Rec 173 (2013): 248

Papp, Tibor, Dirk Spann, and Rachel E. Marschang. "DEVELOPMENT AND USE OF A REAL-TIME POLYMERASE CHAIN REACTION FOR THE DETECTION OF GROUP II INVERTEBRATE IRIDOVIRUSES IN PET LIZARDS AND PREY INSECTS." Journal of Zoo and Wildlife Medicine 45.2 (2014): 219-227.

Just, F., et al. "Occurrence of an Invertebrate Iridescent‐Like Virus (Iridoviridae) in Reptiles." Journal of Veterinary Medicine, Series B 48.9 (2001): 685-694.


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

No issue with native collected springs here. The two main species I collected here to start my cultures is a very small silver type and a large grey/blue type. I guess if you were feeding straight from the field it could be a possible issue. If this is a worry then i would suggest collecting a few and culture them. Once you have it booming feed from the multiple generations that originated from the handful you collected. I have yet to have froglet( the size that feed exclusively on springs in the first few weeks) die from them.


----------

